# Living the Classical Life Video Series



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

"Mozart is hard." - Ilya Itin

Great long interview sessions with classical artists

https://www.youtube.com/user/peterjhobbs1/videos


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^^
Great idea !!





I love this one.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

These are great. I like this one:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Daniil Trifonov - Living the Classical Life: Episode 10
One of the best pianist from now.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

the bronfman episode is excelent.


----------

